# One Grinder To Rule/Do It All



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello,

After researching grinders from the information on the forum, and each time I think I've narrowed my search done to the "one", there's a post elsewhere suggesting why it may not be the "one".

I'm looking for one grinder that is suitable for the Aeropress, and for espresso on a La Pavoni Euro.

I like using the Feldgrind, and as I only drink 2 cups a day, it suits just fine, but my daughter finds it a faff, so I'd like to narrow down my search for a grinder that would suit our use, and then just keep an eye open for one with a suitable price.

I thought I wanted a 2nd hand Mignon, but surprised, despite it's retail price, that it's not seen as suitable - clumps, hassle to change between espresso/brewed etc.

I'm not sure if I want to look at those designed for the home, or which ex-commercial is a better buy etc., which specific features would be suitable etc, on demand, doser, lens cap etc.

Just wondering what you would recommend ?, and how much I should be budgeting to spend to get what we need ?.

I'm pretty sure once I've sampled the output from a suitable grinder, I'll find out how limited my current setup is, but I'm happy to live in that wee bubble for a bit longer.

Thank you for your time.

Tony


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Changing between aeropress and espresso grinds will be a pain on most grinders unless you look at the likes of an ek43 or r120.

due to the price of a grinder that can do it all ... I gave up looking and bought 3 grinders, espresso, filter and guest bean/the other espresso machines


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The man who invents a budget grinder that will switch from one extreme to the other without faff will make a fortune! If your daughter likes espresso, then buy a Mignon and keep the Feldgrind for your use on Aeropress. The Mignon has small burrs and can clump a little but that is far outweighed by its good points my friend


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The man who invents a budget grinder that will switch from one extreme to the other without faff will make a fortune! If your daughter likes espresso, then buy a Mignon and keep the Feldgrind for your use on Aeropress. The Mignon has small burrs and can clump a little but that is far outweighed by its good points my friend


Its already been made, not sure about being a budget grinder though.... Now if only @dsc would update us on production runs...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I Know Nothing said:


> Hello,
> 
> After researching grinders from the information on the forum, and each time I think I've narrowed my search done to the "one", there's a post elsewhere suggesting why it may not be the "one".
> 
> ...


Topic comes up over and over, spend big or get a decent electric for espresso and hand grinder for brewed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Settee?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Settee?


Uk price released yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

379-499 model dependent

http://coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-sette-270


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

isn't hand grinding not viable for espresso? i.e) pharos


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

brymstone said:


> isn't hand grinding not viable for espresso? i.e) pharos


With a Pharos or Mahlgut type, yes.

With a Feldgrind/Lido type it is a LOT of effort.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Its already been made, not sure about being a budget grinder though.... Now if only @dsc would update us on production runs...


Wouldn't go that far







heck I still have it in bits









T.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dylan said:


> With a Pharos or Mahlgut type, yes.
> 
> With a Feldgrind/Lido type it is a LOT of effort.


I wouldn't say so (unless you're doing multiple cups). I can't imagine you'd break a sweat over it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rob1 said:


> I wouldn't say so (unless you're doing multiple cups). I can't imagine you'd break a sweat over it.


Yea I know some people aren't too bothered by it, and honestly one shot isn't too bad. But for all those times an extraction goes wrong and you have to do it again, or guests would like a coffee, or you have to dial in a new bean... I could not be bothered with those times if all I had was a Feldgrind/Lido.


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi,

Many thanks for the replies, suggestions and solutions.

I suppose the reason the question gets asked is why something that costs £300 can't dial between grinding coffee beans to 2 different sizes, consistently.

In retrospect, I reckon I was looking for a one fit solution that had the minimum of compromise for the way we drink coffee.

As the wee yin isn't so keen on using the Feldgrind regularly, if the Sette is the solution for us, then I'll wait for that, otherwise it appears to be an electric grinder for the espresso, and the Feldgrind for the Aeropress.

Would the Mignon be the "one" for our use 3-4 cups a day, at that sort of price point ?, or would I be foolish to let e.g. a Mazzer SJ, slip by at the same price ?.

Thanks again,

Tony


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A SJ is the better grinder, but a Mignon is somewhat easier on the eye. Some might consider the doser on a SJ added faff, others consider it a good tool for breaking up the coffee.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think there's a very well priced Major and a Royal kicking about (at SJ prices). If you can fit them in (or an SJ) they're better than a Mignon.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Why not go for a vario? Probably the only grinder that's easy to switch......unless you've got £2k,


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello Rob1,



Rob1 said:


> I think there's a very well priced Major and a Royal kicking about (at SJ prices). If you can fit them in (or an SJ) they're better than a Mignon.


I looked at those, thanks for the heads up, bit far for collection/demo unfortunately.

Thanks for all the replies,

I've seen the SJ in use, with a lens cap mod, and a laser cut guide, which allows for fine measurements, and, easy recalibration between 2 settings, so if that's the better grinder, then the SJ, with the mods, is the one I'd probably go for.

Unless I prevaricate so long that the Sette becomes available before then ...

Thanks for your time,

Tony


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi,

Just an update.

Thanks for the replies and advice, as a result, I had settled on a moded SJ at a price that I could justify.

Thanks to a heads up from a forum member, as of this morning, I'm now the proud owner of an Astoria rebadged Super Jolly.

240V and apparently a superior motor.

Found some very helpful advice threads, so will be ordering a 58mm lens cap, blagging a nescafe lid, and placed an order from Timmyjj21 for the fantastic acrylic guide I saw being used by GCGlasgow when picking up my La Pavoni Euro.

Then look at the other tips - cocktail shaker lid, vane and clean sweep in particular.

I reckon this is a bit overkill for my current needs, but cuts out at least one upgrade step if required









Hopefully though, that's me for (major) purchases for a bit.

Thanks again for your help,

Tony


----------

